# Basic obedience in Detroit area



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi

I have a friend who lives in the suburbs of Detroit. They have a Brittany Spaniel puppy and I was hoping to help them find something in their area better than the "classes" offered at the chain pet stores. I've done some googling, but wondered if anyone had any personal recommendations for that area.

Thanks
Emily


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Which side of Detroit?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Might want to check this place out:
http://www.sportsmens.net/custompage.asp?Page=10

I don't know them, but a friend just started classes there this week and so far she's had a good experience with the facility and trainers.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Chris, I'll pass that site along. Amy, NW side, I think.

Emily


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We did puppy class with both Moose and Bison at the Humane Society in Westland. (Couldn't find a link) I liked it. They have a really nice facility and are low cost. It is just basic house manners and play time.

We have also done some training at Gone to the Dogs in Novi, (http://www.gonetothedogsnovi.com/) but it was sponsored by another training club. I oberved some of their classes and they looked good. I am thinking about doing a class with them this winter.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I have gone to http://www.dgsdogtraining.com a lot...they have had some changes since I last went though, but the trainer I love is still there. She is a GSD lady through and through...had three of them last I knew. Also their prices are really good.


----------

